
Secret London Facebook Group Amasses 180,000, Morphs Into Startup - alexandros
http://www.techcrunch.com/2010/02/07/secret-london-facebook-group-amasses-180000-%e2%80%94-morphs-into-startup/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29&utm_content=Google+Reader
======
nfnaaron
"Bristol university graduate Tiffany Philippou originally set up the group in
response to a competition from ad agency Saatchi & Saatchi to win a mere
summer internship. However, it seems unlikely that Tiffany will be too
bothered. There’s now a holding page and Twitter account (@secret_london) as
Secret London morphs into a full-blown startup."

One project down, 399 to go.

